# Lost Trout



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

The trout must have been lost!!! A friend and I hit the marsh looking for some shallow reds. Had a few shots at some crawlers but didn't connect. Sonny caught a monster trout as seen in the video in less than a foot of water about a mile back in the marsh. On or way out, I scratched 5 trout but only 2 were legal. Enough for dinner! Enjoy the video!


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

Pics added!


----------

